# Frogs & Toads > Dart Frogs (Dendrobatidae) > General Discussion >  The most quiet poison dart frog.

## Amazonmilkfrog

Hello,

May I ask something? Which is the most quiet poison dart frog ? Because I read that bumblebees arrow frog is loud and phantasmal poison frog is loud.

----------


## Lynn

Hello
Welcome to Frog Forum

I have a group of 5 D lucomelas "bumblebee dart frogs". 
Of my 7 species of PDF, they are by far the loudest........ but never annoying.  In fact, it's like music !
Unless of course, you have to sleep in close proximity to the frogs singing which is early morning and later afternoon.

My most quiet species is D auratus as well as R variabillis 'Southern.
I have to tell the leucs to "be quite" so I can hear them  :Big Grin: 

I'm sure you can find a You Tube video to listen to most species calling:
variabilis call:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2ZNZkLT4Xqc
leuc call:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AG3RoVYP34A

 :Butterfly:

----------


## Amazonmilkfrog

Thanks, I like bumblebee and phantasmal (easy to ceep) but I want quiet ones  :Big Grin:  but yeah bumble bees calling is nice

----------


## Eli

Well a few members, including myself, have been trying to get male darts. All we keep getting is female so maybe you can try your luck at getting just girls

----------


## Amazonmilkfrog

Oh no  :Smile:  I want babies  :Big Grin:

----------


## Amazonmilkfrog

And which is most quiet from these http://frogsandmore.nl/pijlgifkikkers. I'm really glad that you are helping me, guys

----------


## Josh

Are they really selling Lemur Tree Frogs? They're critically endangered  :EEK!:

----------


## Lija

Lemurs are bred in captivity, I believe I've seen cb babies for sale not long ago.

amazonmilkfrog - from Vilnius, huh? Labas  :Wink:  welcome to the forums!

----------


## Amazonmilkfrog

Aciu ! :Smile:  Well that all frogs are from nl and every  year I go there to see my brother. And I always go to that poison dart frog specialist. Yeah he has lemur tree frog they are adorable!

----------


## Amazonmilkfrog

He always breeds frogs there I saw lemur tree frogs babies and others !

----------

